# Java3D: leere Räume füllen



## aze (9. Sep 2010)

Hi

Ich möchte in meinen 3D-Raum einige leere Räume mit einer Masse füllen.Und zwar habe ich ein paar Zähne zwischen denen es große Lücken geben kann.Diese sollen mit einer Füllung gefüllt werden.
Der Zahnzwischenraum soll per Mausklick angewählt werden.

Ich habe schon mit den Picking Klassen gearbeitet.Nun weiss ich nicht ob und wenn ja wie man diese auf dieses Problem anwenden kann.Ich möchte ja nicht etwas was da ist durch das Picking auswählen ,sondern etwas was nicht da ist.Hat jemand eine Idee wie man dies realisieren kann ?


----------



## Marco13 (9. Sep 2010)

Klingt sehr spezifisch und high-level. Eine Möglichkeit könnte (!) sein, das, was dort eingefügt werden soll, wirklich einzufügen, aber mit der passenden Appearance unsichtbar zu machen. Dann sollte man es trotzdem noch anklicken (und damit sichtbar machen) können.


----------



## truesoul (9. Sep 2010)

Hmmm , 

also die Idee von Marco ist nicht so falsch, habe mal was ähnliches gemacht.

Zwei Objekte die optisch ein Objekt waren, naja da konnte man die Transparenz eines der beiden Objekte setzen und hatte dann ein loch in der Scheibe  
Die Szene wurde aus einer VRML Datei geladen. 
Also vom Prinzip würde ich sagen ein Zahn mit einem Loch besteht "eigentlich" aus zwei teilen.
Den Rest hat Marco erklärt  

Aber es ist doch ein wenig aufwändiger als man denkt, zumindest in deinem fall. 

Eigentlich ist das alles nur eine Wiederholung von Marcos Beitrag aber ich habe langeweile auf Arbeit


----------

